# Flash in Joomla einbetten



## Taft (22. Januar 2009)

Hi liebe Leute

Wie der Titel schon sagt schaffe ich es einfach nicht ein swf im Joomla in eine Seite zu binden.

Ich wäre über genaue Erklärungen froh, da ich ein totaler Joomla Anfänger bin.


----------



## akrite (22. Januar 2009)

... der Schlüssel liegt im "Default WYSIWYG-Editor" für den Inhalt :

der JCE Mambot Editor hat keinen derartigen Button zum einfachen Einfügen eines Flash-Filmchens
der TinyMCE WYSIWYG Editor hat einen Button zum Einfügen
Du kannst, Dir den richtigen Editor z.B. unter http://www.joomlaos.de herunterladen und installieren, Du musst dann nur noch in der "Global Configuration" den Editor per Pull-Down Menü ändern.


----------



## ilia6065 (29. Januar 2009)

ich weiss nicht was du unter einbetten:
- flash in einem beitrag dann hat der "akrite" recht - brauchst nur einen editor inst.
- flash z.b. als header da must in template php datei den flash obj. tag einfügen, sowie wenn du flash ins html einfügen tatest


----------



## Taft (29. Januar 2009)

Flash einfach in eine Static Content site im Joomla reintun. Leider bin ich immernoch überfordert  Ich hab mir den Editor runtergeladen und wollte ihn installieren, das ging aber nicht...


----------



## maxcom (29. Januar 2009)

Welche Joomla Version nutzt du eigentlich 1.0... oder 1.5... ?
Du solltest es mit dem FCK Editor versuchen. Dieser bietet auch eine Uploadfunktion
für deinen Flash Film, und du kannst gewisse Parameter mitbestimmen.


----------



## Taft (29. Januar 2009)

Joomla V 1.0

Ja das mit dem installieren vom editor hab ich auch nicht ganz hingekriegt, jedesmal kam eine Fehlermeldung das eine xml Datei fehlt.


----------



## maxcom (29. Januar 2009)

Hier findest du den Editor für deine Joomla Version.
Im Joomla Backend einfach auf "Installers --> Mambots" klicken.
Sollte eigentlich so klappen...

Das einfügen deiner Flash Filme sollte dann eigentlich kein Problem mehr sein 
Grüße Max


----------



## Taft (29. Januar 2009)

Danke, das installieren war kein Problem, nur hats irgendwie nichts gebracht. Muss ich den Editor noch irgendwie aktivieren?


----------



## maxcom (29. Januar 2009)

Du klickst auf "Site --> User Manager" und wählst deinen Account aus.
Im folgenden Fenster, auf der rechten Seite, kannst du deinen Editor wählen.
In deinem Fall Joomla FCK.

Abspeichern und dann sollte es klappen.
Ansonsten helfe ich dir genr weiter, einfach posten.
Grüße
Max


----------



## Taft (29. Januar 2009)

ich hab die Flash datei eingefügt, aber angezeigt wird sie nicht. kann es sein das Joomla probleme damit hat das das swf dynamisch mit einer xml datei verbunden ist und aus dieser bilder ausliest?


----------



## maxcom (29. Januar 2009)

Normalerweise nicht...
Hast du überprüft ob die Pfade alle richtig kofiguriert sind?
Vieleicht stimmt der Pfad in der Flash Datei nicht, der zur xml Datei führt?

Solltest du die Datei per FCK Editor hochgeladen haben, speichert Joomla die Datei im Ordner "images/flash/" .


----------



## Taft (30. Januar 2009)

Ich hab getestet ob das Flash unter normalen Umständen funktioniert, dafür habe ich es in eine html Datei eingebungen und diese dann per Browser aufgerufen. Das funktioniert einwandfrei.

Leider funktioniert es nicht mehr wenn ich es in eine Static Contetn Seite einfüge. Kann es sein das Joomla eine Kopie der swf Datei erstellt?


----------



## maxcom (30. Januar 2009)

Nein Joomla erstellt keine Kopie der SWF Datei.
Könntest du vieleicht das Action Script posten das die XML Datei aufruft?
Ich denke immer noch dass, das Problem in der Pfadangabe liegt.


----------



## Taft (30. Januar 2009)

hier bitte, das flashfile liegt im gleichen ordner wie das xml. in diesem ordner gibt es auch noch einen ordner bilder in dem die bilder sind


ActionScript


```
// XML-File
var xmlfilename:String = new String("files.xml");

// Standard values
var Path:String = new String("");
var fadeInTime:Number = new Number(1);
var nextPicTime:Number = new Number(2);

// Deklare the variables
var Pictures:Array = new Array();
var Active:Number = new Number(0);
var Act_MC:Boolean = new Boolean(false);
var systemDaten:XML = new XML();

// Ignore whitespace in XML
systemDaten.ignoreWhite = true;

// Function to load the XML data
systemDaten.onLoad = function(success) {
	var data_first = systemDaten.firstChild;
	
	// Getting the attributes of the Slider
	if(data_first.attributes.folder) Path = data_first.attributes.folder;
	if(data_first.attributes.fadeInTime) fadeInTime = data_first.attributes.fadeInTime;
	if(data_first.attributes.nextPicTime) fadeInTime = data_first.attributes.nextPicTime;
	
	// Getting the pictures in the XML
	for(i1=0; i1<data_first.childNodes.length; i1++){
		Pictures.push(data_first.childNodes[i1].attributes.name);
	}
	
	// Start the Slider
	startIt();
}

// Start the XML-Data-Loading
systemDaten.load(xmlfilename);


// Starting the Slideshow
function startIt(){
	
	// Create the IMG-MC
	_root.createEmptyMovieClip("mc_0", 20);
	mc_0._alpha = 100;
	mc_0.loadMovie(Path + "/" + Pictures[Active]);
	
	// Create the empty Second-IMG-MC
	_root.createEmptyMovieClip("mc_1", 10);
	mc_1.alpha = 0;
	
	// Start the interval
	setInterval(switching, nextPicTime*1000);
}

// Switch the Picture
function switching(){
	// Setting the active MC
	Act_MC=Act_MC==true?false:true;
	
	// Setting the Key of the new Picture
	Active = Active >= Pictures.length-1 ? 0 : Active+1;
	
	// Loading the new Picture
	actMC = _root["mc_"+(Act_MC==true?1:0)]; 			// Setting the relation-variable
	actMC.alpha = 0;									// Blending-Out
	actMC.swapDepths(actMC.getDepth()+20); 				// Swapping over the past picture
	actMC.loadMovie(Path + "/" + Pictures[Active]); 	// Loading
	
	// Fading the new Picture in
	fadePic(actMC);
}

// Fading-IN a picture
function fadePic(pic){
	FadeIn = new mx.transitions.Tween(pic, "_alpha", mx.transitions.easing.Regular.easeInOut , 0, 100, fadeInTime, true);
}
```


und das XML


```
<pictures folder="bilder" fadeInTime="1" nextPicTime="2">
	<pic name="pic0.jpg" />
	<pic name="pic1.jpg" />
	<pic name="2.jpg" />
	<pic name="3.jpg" />
	<pic name="4.jpg" />
	<pic name="5.jpg" />
	<pic name="6.jpg" />
	<pic name="7.jpg" />
	<pic name="8.jpg" />
	
</pictures>
```


----------



## maxcom (30. Januar 2009)

Es liegt wirklich an der Pfadangabe:
Pfad im Action Script: "images/flash/files.xml"

Pfad in der files.xml: "images/flash/bilder"

Immer vorausgesetzt du hast deine gesamten Dateien im Ordner "images/flash" abgelegt.
Ich hoffe jetzt klappt alles


----------



## Taft (30. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube wir treten ein bischen auf der Stelle. 

http://www.gygerflachdach.ch/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=79
Das ist die mit *Joomla* gemachte Seite
und das
http://www.gygerflachdach.ch/images/stories/flash/test1234.html
ist die *von Hand* gemachte Seite zum testen.

Die komische pinke 2 ist nur zum sehen wo das Flash ist. Wie du siehst funktioniert das Ganze bei der Testseite einwandfrei. Der Html Code zum einbetten des Flashs ist der gleiche wie der von Joomla generierte, und trotzdem funktioniert die Joomlaseite nicht...


----------



## maxcom (30. Januar 2009)

Ich habe das ganze mal nachgebaut und getestet. Hat alles geklappt.

Glaube mir es liegt an der Pfadangabe.
Gib folgende Pfade ein:
Pfad im Action Script: "images/stories/flash/files.xml"
Die files.xml muss im Ordner images/stories/flash abgelegt werden.
Hier das komplette Action Script für dich:

```
// XML-File
var xmlfilename:String = new String("images/stories/flash/files.xml");

// Standard values
var Path:String = new String("");
var fadeInTime:Number = new Number(1);
var nextPicTime:Number = new Number(2);

// Deklare the variables
var Pictures:Array = new Array();
var Active:Number = new Number(0);
var Act_MC:Boolean = new Boolean(false);
var systemDaten:XML = new XML();

// Ignore whitespace in XML
systemDaten.ignoreWhite = true;

// Function to load the XML data
systemDaten.onLoad = function(success) {
	var data_first = systemDaten.firstChild;
	
	// Getting the attributes of the Slider
	if(data_first.attributes.folder) Path = data_first.attributes.folder;
	if(data_first.attributes.fadeInTime) fadeInTime = data_first.attributes.fadeInTime;
	if(data_first.attributes.nextPicTime) fadeInTime = data_first.attributes.nextPicTime;
	
	// Getting the pictures in the XML
	for(i1=0; i1<data_first.childNodes.length; i1++){
		Pictures.push(data_first.childNodes[i1].attributes.name);
	}
	
	// Start the Slider
	startIt();
}

// Start the XML-Data-Loading
systemDaten.load(xmlfilename);


// Starting the Slideshow
function startIt(){
	
	// Create the IMG-MC
	_root.createEmptyMovieClip("mc_0", 20);
	mc_0._alpha = 100;
	mc_0.loadMovie(Path + "/" + Pictures[Active]);
	
	// Create the empty Second-IMG-MC
	_root.createEmptyMovieClip("mc_1", 10);
	mc_1.alpha = 0;
	
	// Start the interval
	setInterval(switching, nextPicTime*1000);
}

// Switch the Picture
function switching(){
	// Setting the active MC
	Act_MC=Act_MC==true?false:true;
	
	// Setting the Key of the new Picture
	Active = Active >= Pictures.length-1 ? 0 : Active+1;
	
	// Loading the new Picture
	actMC = _root["mc_"+(Act_MC==true?1:0)]; 			// Setting the relation-variable
	actMC.alpha = 0;									// Blending-Out
	actMC.swapDepths(actMC.getDepth()+20); 				// Swapping over the past picture
	actMC.loadMovie(Path + "/" + Pictures[Active]); 	// Loading
	
	// Fading the new Picture in
	fadePic(actMC);
}

// Fading-IN a picture
function fadePic(pic){
	FadeIn = new mx.transitions.Tween(pic, "_alpha", mx.transitions.easing.Regular.easeInOut , 0, 100, fadeInTime, true);
}
```

Und die files.xml ersetzt du folgendermaßen:

```
<pictures folder="images/stories/flash/bilder" fadeInTime="1" nextPicTime="2">
	<pic name="pic0.jpg" />
	<pic name="pic1.jpg" />
	<pic name="2.jpg" />
	<pic name="3.jpg" />
	<pic name="4.jpg" />
	<pic name="5.jpg" />
	<pic name="6.jpg" />
	<pic name="7.jpg" />
	<pic name="8.jpg" />
	
</pictures>
```


----------



## maxcom (30. Januar 2009)

Sorry,
noch ein kleiner Zusatz:
Nutze zum testen den Firefox Browser, da sich der iExplorer nicht aktualisiert und ständig
auf die "veraltete" swf Datei zugreift!

Diese Pfadangabe ist wichtig, da Joomla die swf Datei in der index.php im root Verzeichnis ausführt und dadurch logischerweise andere Pfade entstehen als in deiner test1234.html.

Hoffe ich konnte mich halbwegs deutlich ausdrücken


----------



## Taft (30. Januar 2009)

du bist mein Held

Es funktioniert endlich. Hätte nicht gedacht das das so viel Aufwand ist.

Ich danke dir für deine ausdauernde Hilfe und deine Geduld mit mir.

peace


----------

